# Finally! Pics of my wattle girls! WARNING PIC HEAVY!!!



## TinyHoovesRanch

Here they are! Sorry Its taken so long!

This is when we picked them up! So cute!









Georgia checking out the new additions!


















Lotus being a PUNK









My herd queen.....Shes crazy! 




































JuneBug!

















































































Junebug again!









Margarita!









And thats it! For now...LOL hope you enjoy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...they are so cute.....I bet your proud.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Congrats!! They are absolutely adorable!!!! :dance:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Thanks so much!

Im SO happy with them!

This was right when they got home, so they look confused and unhappy lol. But now they are much more settled in!


----------



## freckles

Awe congrats they are beautiful


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

They are soo purdy!!! They look like they fit into the herd well.


----------



## CrazyBear

Nice looking herd! Love the coloration's on the new ones!

But whats that green color on the ear's?


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome.... :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## Randi

I'm already waiting for the babies! :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

HAHAHA you and like 20 other people including me!

They are super dairy compared to my fatties LOL

Cant wait to breed them this fall, hoping they are big enough, right now they are kinda small!


----------



## liz

CrazyBear said:


> Nice looking herd! Love the coloration's on the new ones!
> 
> But whats that green color on the ear's?


I agree.....love the colors!!

Crazybear...the green is from the ink used to tattoo them for registration.


----------



## DavyHollow

So AMAZING! They look beautiful. I love the names too.


----------



## KW Farms

Yay!!! :stars: They're so stinkin' cute!! Congrats again...I bet you're happy they're all settled in! And you finally got some wattles!!! :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey

They are SOOOOO CUTE!!! I love the colors and the wattles! Congratulations and have FUN!


----------



## Subgoat Girls

Yay!!! You got them home! Congratulations!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

VERY cute!! Love the wattles! Glad they arrived safe and sound!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Thanks SO much guys!

I will be getting better pics soon. This was just to make you guys happy LOL.

They are still kinda shy and I dont want to freak them out too much, im waiting a little bit to start messing with them! But I will get more pics!

They seem to be settled with the herd, I think the bottle babies are being nice to them(Minus my fatty Lotus!) but My queen Jenny DOESNT like them, she hates all the goats though LOL

Im REALLY hoping they will be big enough to breed this fall, right now they look so small and I WONT risk it.....


----------



## mommaB

:leap: yay!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hauuugghhh! (huge inward gasp --- lol) I LOVE WATTLES! And TWO girls with Wattles! Tiny Hooves, your cup runneth over :stars: Big congrats, they're just lovely.

Does momma goat have to have wattles in order for the babies to have them, or is it just a kind of sometime thing that shows up in all goats?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

BAHAHAAHAHA WELL HELLLLOOOOOO FELLOW WATTLE LOVER!!! No one near me likes them so I can use any wattle friends LOL

Wattles have to be on the parents I believe, its just like blue eyes, one of the parents must have them in order for the kids!

But wattles ROCK! And I really hope these girls pass them, if not at least I have them!


----------



## DebMc

Beautiful girls! Your herd queen is a riot!

Deb Mc


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They are both SOOOOO CUTE! I'm with both of you,   wattles!!!! I wish I had one with wattles. :sigh: Congrats!!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Ah, Ok, then my wattle-less girls will not have wattled babies (unless dad has them...)

:sigh: 

Although....  Could be time for a shopping trip :greengrin:


----------



## Randi

Once I get a couple of your wattle babies :drool: , I will breed them with my ray: future blue-eyed Buckeye boy and :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mandara Farm said:


> Ah, Ok, then my wattle-less girls will not have wattled babies (unless dad has them...)
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> Although....  Could be time for a shopping trip :greengrin:


Yep, you got it! :thumb: I wish it was not that way as I have no wattles in the herd and would LOVE it if my does popped out some plan buckskn wattled kids! I wish, wish, wish...:sigh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

DebMc said:


> Beautiful girls! Your herd queen is a riot!
> 
> Deb Mc


Thanks so much deb! Jenny is a total brat but I love that girl to death!



Mandara Farm said:


> Ah, Ok, then my wattle-less girls will not have wattled babies (unless dad has them...)
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> Although....  Could be time for a shopping trip :greengrin:


Ya, come on down when theres babies! LOL or go to the breeder I got them from, shes AWESOME!



Randi said:


> Once I get a couple of your wattle babies :drool: , I will breed them with my ray: future blue-eyed Buckeye boy and :thumbup:


Wishful thinking right? LOL hopefully some wattle babies next year, BUT I know Colleen is probably closer to you, in Ohio, and she has some nice goats!



Lost Prairie said:


> [quote="Mandara Farm":3c1olxet]Ah, Ok, then my wattle-less girls will not have wattled babies (unless dad has them...)
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> Although....  Could be time for a shopping trip :greengrin:


Yep, you got it! :thumb: I wish it was not that way as I have no wattles in the herd and would LOVE it if my does popped out some plan buckskn wattled kids! I wish, wish, wish...:sigh:[/quote:3c1olxet]

My buck has been producing a TON of buckskin babies! And hes going to be bred to one of the wattle girls :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

[quote="My buck has been producing a TON of buckskin babies! And hes going to be bred to one of the wattle girls :wink:[/quote]

I LOVE plan buckskin, it is my favorite color in the whole world!!!! I really wish I could get a buckskin doe with wattles from you. :sigh:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oh man, I would SO love to have wattles in my herd! Tiny Hooves, who is your breeder and can you give me a link? I'd love to take a look, though, realialistically, it makes more sense for me right now to try and find a wattled sire for this Fall for my existing herd and hope for the best... 

Anyone know of a seriously handsome ND guy available for stud service in Colorado who has wattles? ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Lost Prairie said:


> My buck has been producing a TON of buckskin babies! And hes going to be bred to one of the wattle girls :wink:[/quote]
> I LOVE plan buckskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kiddreamin.com/[/URL]
> 
> I dont know of any wattle goats in Colorado but maybe there is one!
Click to expand...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Whoops Lost prairie meant to Quote and answer you too LOL heres what I responded for you!

Where do you live? I may be able to help you locate a breeder with wattles! Or we could try to work something out


----------



## Mandara Farm

Colleen is in Ohio???

Ut oh... (LOL)

Nutmeg Farm is selling a gorgeous Saanen with wattles in OHIO too! (can you see the cranks turning here??? :wave: )

I can just see my husband doing this: :doh: 

I'm not seriously ready to add to my herd right this second, but I'd love to see Colleen's website for when I am ready -- does she have one?


----------



## Frosty1

They're gorgeous! Now you've got the goats... how about the Goat Boy? hehe


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Heres her website!
http://www.kiddreamin.com/

Yes shes in Ohio! My goats sire is Rising Son! Hes SOOOO NICE!

How dare you bring up......GOAT BOY LOL.


----------



## Frosty1

LOL  hehe


----------



## firelight27

SOOOOO cute!


----------



## kitten6500

Congratulations!!! I just love the buckskin girl!!!!! I can't wait to see what babies they give you!
:stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Goat boy is going to the same college as me  MUAHAHAHA

Thanks guys! These girls are so nice! Im very happy so far, very dairy!

Breeding season is RIGHT around the corner!


----------



## Frosty1

Bahahahaaaa Yet another thing you and Goat Boy have in common. ;P


----------



## Mandara Farm

Thanks for posting the website, Tiny Hooves. She has some LOVELY herd sires! Very nice! Lucky you! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

BAHAHAHAHA oh this goat boy stuff is killing me! I NEED to go visit him cause I miss my little buck SO much 

No problem Mandara farm! She does have some NICE goats and im so happy to have 2 rising son girls!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mandara Farm said:


> Anyone know of a seriously handsome ND guy available for stud service in Colorado who has wattles? ray:


I have looked around at some of the websites for ya and can't find any wattled bucks. Most people won't do buck service, so I think your best bet is to buy a buck with wattles. Just remember, don't just buy him because he has wattles, buy something with a REALLY nice pedigree and has wattles for a bonas! But a really nice pedigree and conformation is what should come first  Good luck!!! :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hi Lost Prairie,

I know! I've looked already too... My husband would lay a brick if I came home with a herd sire - lol. Poor man. I can understand his reluctance. I know they have some unusual behaviors at breeding time  So, I either need to go AI, or lease a buck/do stud service. And I hate to admit this to myself, but I may have to wait another year before settling my girls with any buck. We're deep into this landscaping renovation thing and my plate is so full right now, I dont even know if I'm going to make the Harvest fair in Sept. I've still got to figure out how to tattoo my girls and clip them, and train them to stand stacked... Oy. The list goes on and on. But I'm aching to have little feet on the ground too, so I keep dreamin'!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Maybe you can just get a couple wattle girls like me! LOL

Just because a buck has wattles doesnt mean he will produce ANY! In fact, I leased a wattle buck and bred him to 5 does, none had wattles which was super sad!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mandara Farm,
I have to say bucks really are not that bad  You get use to their smell, I can't even smell ours unless I go in their house in the morning after they have been locked up all night. Their peeing habits are a little gross, but it's just part of having them. I hate to say, but if you don't breed your does this fall than you can't show them at all next year.  You can't show a 2 year old dry doe. :sigh: 
I did not know you were planning on attending the Harvest show. We won't be at that one as we will be in Tulsa OK at the AMHR National Show with our miniature horses on the same day the Harvest show is being held. We will be at the Colorado State Fair, if you have time you should come watch the day of the show. It would be great to meet a Goat Spot member! Even if you just come to watch, I would be happy to show you how to set up a goat, and tell you how to tattoo and clip. It is a great place to learn, as you can play "judge" at ringside and place the class and then see how the judge placed the class and why. We can just talk goaties all day, I LOVE to talk goats!!! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ya, bucks arent that bad!

My boy Jasper is one of my FAVORITE goats! Bucks only stink when does are in heat, right now my boys dont smell at all! And havent for a couple months


----------



## Tolers Boers

I want to whip them they too cute i know they have mischief on they minds. Thats what i keep saying bout Sadee our 4 month old now she so cute from one end to the other she must be evil inside.


I am so happy for you. Hooray! :leap: I know u are happy. What is better than that? I mean really shopping for and getting little babies.....Nice day. Record fast 
they don't stay little long enough.

Congrats honey....Tiny Hooves I hear them now running all around.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

LOL thanks!

Will get some new pics up of them soon! They are doing great!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Ya, bucks arent that bad!
> 
> My boy Jasper is one of my FAVORITE goats! Bucks only stink when does are in heat, right now my boys dont smell at all! And havent for a couple months


My buck Dude thinks i'm his Mamma  He was bottle fed and if I call him like a mother goat would he will come running! He is a year old and will STILL do it!!! He will cubble up in your lap even though he is a big boy and beg for kisses and hugs!  Dudie is one of my favorite goats of all time, I love him even more than some of my does! :thumb: They can't help that they stink :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Thats JUST like my Jasper! Even though hes a year old and very bucky he still LOVES when his mommy comes and gives him love haha


----------



## Mandara Farm

I'm so sure I would fall in love with whatever buck I might get, that any reluctance would just melt away... My husband is another matter altogether! :tears: 

Of course, I could just do like I did with my girls and bring a buck home and surprise everyone...  That would go over REAL WELL :laugh: Of course, the second he saw my girls (after being certain he didn't want goats), he fell in love with them and now loves them as much as I do. :doh: 

Sometimes marriage is the strangest animal of all :wave: 

Lost Prairie, I'd LOVE to talk goats all day with you! I'll need to recheck the Colo State Fair schedule and where it is, etc. Right now, I'm hoping to hear back from a neighboring ranch hand guy who I'm hoping will come over and help me tattoo my girls, etc. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If you do get a buck this year, here is one I like! The farm name is Little Bleats so you can check him out! His dam is a FF (she came from the Velvet Acres herd) and although I would not buy from a FF doe I think she has a really nice udder. There are not many babies left, so of what there is to choose from I like him the best. The bucklings name is Little Bleats SEA Blue Lagoon. They are really nice people as I met them at Tri County. Good luck! :thumb:



Mandara Farm said:


> Lost Prairie, I'd LOVE to talk goats all day with you! I'll need to recheck the Colo State Fair schedule and where it is, etc. Right now, I'm hoping to hear back from a neighboring ranch hand guy who I'm hoping will come over and help me tattoo my girls, etc. Keeping fingers crossed!


Colorado State Fair is on Sep 4 in Pueblo. I would love to meet and just talk GOATS!!!!!  Good luck on getting your does tattooed! :hi5:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hi Lost Prairie, 

I just heard back from the guy I was hoping would be able to help me with tattooing, and he's way too busy right now  I also have a 6 month old doe who is growing back one of her horns and need to get that taken care of too. I have no idea what to do. I assume I need to dehorn her again somehow, but I dont have a kit yet as I wasn't expecting this right now. I guess that's life with goats though, right? The unexpected drops in your lap and then you're off and running...

Pueblo?  Well, pooh! It's going to be too far for me. It would have to be an overnight trip or a VERY long day. Heavy sigh. Just no good news today and it's not even 8am yet. lol

I probably won't buy a buckling this year. I'll need to either lease or take the girls somewhere -- or purchase an established guy. We'll see. First things first though, I need to take care of that growing horn :scratch: 

Thanks for the LilBleats referral -- I've seen their site before but not recently. I'll go take a look


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mandara Farm said:


> I also have a 6 month old doe who is growing back one of her horns and need to get that taken care of too. I have no idea what to do. I assume I need to dehorn her again somehow, but I dont have a kit yet as I wasn't expecting this right now. I guess that's life with goats though, right? The unexpected drops in your lap and then you're off and running...


She is way to old to disbud. You will have to band the horn. It is pretty simple and they don't have to be a certain age. Debbie (Velvet Acres) had bands on 4 year old does she forgot to disbud. I have never done it, but have seen it done. Really, don't worry about that to much as it is an easy fix! :thumbup: Sorry about the tattooing, if you were closer I would do it for ya 



Mandara Farm said:


> Pueblo?  Well, pooh! It's going to be too far for me. It would have to be an overnight trip or a VERY long day. Heavy sigh. Just no good news today and it's not even 8am yet. lol


Really????? It's that far away???? We are in Calhan and it's only about an hour drive for us. It can't be that far, we went all the way to NM in less time than that! I think it would be about a three hour drive, but the show starts at 8:00. However the Nigerians go last, and it takes about two+ hours to do just Alpine, Nubian, and LaMancha.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Here is some info I got from a Pygmy goat breeders website. The process is the same for a Nigerian  Good luck! :thumbup: 



To begin you will first need to gather the materials that will be needed so everything is at your fingertips. 

a stanchion or other means of securing the Pygmy so you can work with as little stress as possible. 

electrical clippers to shave all hair around the horn base. Removal of the hair allows the wire, bands and tape to stay in place better. 

wire with good tinsel strength ( enough to easily go around each horn ). I split opened some household electrical wire which contain strong copper wires inside. As you can see in picture one a strand of this wire is used to create a barrier so the castration bands can't roll up the horn. 

a banding castration tool 

Iodine for disinfectant. 

8 castration elastic bands ( you won't need all of them but it helps to have extra ones on hand in case one breaks or flies off the castration tool ) 

a crochet hook large enough to hook and pull the bands back into position if they roll or accidentally place above the wire. A size G yarn hook seemed to work pretty good for me. 

a roll of electrical tape 



To begin secure the Goats head so you can maintain good control while working. A milk stand or other head stanchions are perfect in this situation.

With the electric clippers, carefully shave all the hair around the horn base to make it easier to place the wire and bands.

Cut two pieces of electrical wire which are long enough to go around each horn and be twisted snug. I make two lopes which are ready in advance to drop over the horn and then I twist the wire as low and as tight as I can get it. Placing the wire below the base of the horn is very important . You should see some compression of the horn base and tissue if the wire is tight enough. The purpose of the wire is to form a secure boundary which will keep the bands from sliding out of position once you have them placed.

Now you are ready to begin. Drop one of the loops over the horn and as low as you can get it ( preferable down onto the skin of the goat. ) Once the wire is in position pull and twist and pull and twist until you have this wire extremely tight and can see it indenting into the horn base a little . It sometimes helps to hold onto the other horn while doing this to keep the head steady while you work. Once it is secure you can bend the twisted end up as show in the demo so the twisted part of the wire is out of your way when you place the bands. It is sometimes necessary to tap the twisted part of the wire a little to get it up and out of the way. Twist the wire very tightly on each horn. If it comes off while you are working it isn't tight enough. Sometime you need to get some thinner wire. or take the plastic wrap of the outside of the copper wire to give it more cutting power.

Once the the wires are set well and the end is tapped out up and out of your way: the next step is to place two bands below the wires you have already placed. This is not always as easy as you may think so try not to get frustrated if it doesn't go easily. Sometimes the bands will break and sometimes they will fly off the castration tool. When you place them do your best to get them entirely below the wire. If the band crosses above the wire anywhere use your crochet hook to pull it below the wire. I try to set two bands below the wire on each horn. This way if one breaks the other will continue to do the work intended. I paint the bands with Iodine before I place then to help avoid any infection.

Once you have two bands set securely on each horn you will want to wrap each one completely with electrical tape so the goat can't rub the bands off or push then out of position. The success of the banding is dependant on the bands remaining in place for the duration of time required to completely sever the horn.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

It can take up to five weeks for the horns to fall off. It is painful at first so do have some Banamine or Baby Aspirin on hand to give to your goat and help keep her comfortable. Watch the horns closely for any sign of infection or fly strike. I've never had one get infected but there can always be a first time.

In time you will see the horn fall over. This happens because the band has worked its way through the flesh and is about to completely sever the horn. At this point you will want to pull them off.............do not do this. As the band works it way through it shuts off the blood supply a little at a time. If you pull it of prematurely it will bleed badly. You will notice your Doe moving her head with caution to avoid the discomfort she may feel if the horn moves around to much. Eventually the tissue will become dried out and the last of the flesh will break away allowing the horn to fall off. Sometimes the goat will knock them off prematurely and you will see a lot of bleeding. Although it is hard not to think your goat is bleeding to much. No harm has ever come to any of the goats I have banded horns on. Once the horn falls off I usually put some Blue Koat on the wound to cover it and protect it from flies.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hi LP,

Thanks for offering re. the tattooing -- I knew you'd be too far -- still, thanks for the thought :hug: I posted a small ad on craigslist for help and a woman replied that her goats sometimes got scurs and that they fell off on their own, and advised me to check and see if my girls' horns were moveable. They ARE! They are totally moveable and kinda loose even! SO, not sure if I need to do the banding thing or not. I may just let it ride for a bit and see if they fall off on their own first. Will definitely print out the instructions for banding though!

And Pueblo... yeah, it's about 4 hours from here, I think. Maybe 3.5? It's been a while since I passed through Pueblo en route to NM, so maybe my memory is playing tricks on me. We're north of Denver an hour. Also, little kidlet in the house who would NOT appreciate that long in a car seat and I don't wish to be away from him that long either...


----------



## Mandara Farm

PS, LP 

Since we've gotten a bit off topic, I'll post a new thread in the management category under Scurs.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oop -- me again. No need to post a new thread, as there are already a hundred archived threads on scurs :doh: Anywa, thank you for your help LP! I appreciate it!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No problem! BTW I really like your farm name! Does it mean anything or did you just like the name?


----------



## Mandara Farm

Mandara is a Sanscrit word. It means 'faith in the unity of all creation' :wink: And I remember your story about LP when I read the names thread. Sounds like you've got some privacy out your way :wave: Wish we had more! We kind of live in a fishbowl right now, which is one reason we're re-landscaping a bit.

If my girl's scurs dont fall off in the next week, should I try to band them before showing her at the Harvest Show coming up in Sept? Will the judges care if she has a scur? When she's shaved down, it'll probably show...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well I just wanted to say I LOVE it!!!! :thumb: Can you post a pic of your little does scur? Is it a scur or a horn? A pic would really help! If it is a small scur, than the judge would not care, but if it looks like a horn than she may not like than much. I have never heard of the scurs falling off. The goat may tear them off, but they just grow back in about a month and it is very painful for the goat to tear a scur off. The scur may not fall on in time for Harvest as it may take months. It WILL NOT grow back if you band it. :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh and is this a doeling that you bought from Lora? If so, than I can't belive a doe is growing her horns back! We bought four does from her, and all of them had no scurs at all. Huh :shrug:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hi LP,

Yup, it's a doe from Lora. I'll try to get a pic soon. Hubby has camera right now as he likes to chronicle his jobs (he dismantles whole and partial buildings).

If banding means it wont grow back, I'm all for that option, though I may wait until after the Harvest show to start... Thanks for your help with this!

Oh, and thanks too, for the kind words about our farm name -- that's always lovely to hear! :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If it is only a inch or so I would not even bother banding it. Just leave it alone...Banding a goats horns is VERY PAINFUL and really if you can avoid doing it you should. It feels like someone is cutting your finger off. And if it is a big scur and you do band it than it will not grow back.


Mandara Farm said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Oh, and thanks too, for the kind words about our farm name -- that's always lovely to hear! :hug:


 :thumbup:


----------

